# Luv my new speakers



## Cheko357 (Aug 6, 2017)

This is very interesting to me, I am new to the forum and recently purchased a 2016 LT RS with the Bose 9 speaker system and I am very disappointed on sound quality. I didn't want to add an amp, but to get clear sound I am going your route. Did you take any pictures of the install?


----------



## Sean_Marr (Nov 26, 2016)

Sorry Cheko, no pics


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cheko357 said:


> This is very interesting to me, I am new to the forum and recently purchased a 2016 LT RS with the Bose 9 speaker system and I am very disappointed on sound quality. I didn't want to add an amp, but to get clear sound I am going your route. Did you take any pictures of the install?


The Bose system will be much more difficult to modify, as you already have an amp and rear speakers installed. The OP likely had the 6 speaker non-Bose system, making his install much easier.


----------



## Nightmistx22 (Mar 30, 2017)

OP, glad you are enjoying your audio experience. 

I just want to say, for anyone looking to get a better sound system in their cars, or even homes, take a little time and read up on XR's SQ v2 thread or his webpage. Even if you don't go with the components he suggests you will have a better understanding on what to look for to suit your tastes. Audio these days is not a throw more money at it and it's guaranteed to get better situation, education, research and intelligent execution will save many dollars.


----------



## Cheko357 (Aug 6, 2017)

Great advice you guys thanks


----------

